# Berger Bullets



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

What process do you guys use to find a good load? I've heard they are real finicky with seating depth. I've read about the ladder test but that seems like a bit of time and components to use. I typically will set a seating depth, work up on charge weight and select the charge weight that groups best. Then, I'll adjust the seating depth to fine tune. Will that work out with the Berger as well? Sorry if it's a dumb question, I've just never shot them before and would like to load some over the weekend.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

my buddy loaded some for me. I know the seating was an issue because neither of the first two loads that he produced cycled properly. The third load did though and all I can say is that they shot extremely well. I had him load me up 100 for my 7mm.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

http://www.bergerbullets.com/getting-the-best-precision-and-accuracy-from-vld-bullets-in-your-rifle/


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> my buddy loaded some for me. I know the seating was an issue because neither of the first two loads that he produced cycled properly. The third load did though and all I can say is that they shot extremely well. I had him load me up 100 for my 7mm.


He loaded up 100 bullets without checking cycling? He either is just guessing on components and dimensions for your gun or he has some crazy bad tolerance issues in his technique...

-DallanC


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

DallanC said:


> He loaded up 100 bullets without checking cycling? He either is just guessing on components and dimensions for your gun or he has some crazy bad tolerance issues in his technique...
> 
> -DallanC


No........he loaded two sets of four (different loads). We then met up since he lives about 60 miles from me. Both loads were real close but one shot better than the other but neither cycled just right. He then loaded a third group of four that cycled fine. I then shot them and they were spot on so I had him load me 100 more. They shoot and cycle great. He is going to load me more next month.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> my buddy loaded some for me. I know the seating was an issue because neither of the first two loads that he produced cycled properly. The third load did though and all I can say is that they shot extremely well. I had him load me up 100 for my 7mm.


That is where if I ever load for someone else's rifle I want the rifle in my hands when I am doing it so that there is no problems with either loading the finished round or getting the finished round into the magazine.

To the OP it is just trial and err until you find the right seating depth for a loaded round. From what you are saying that you do it should work out for you.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

yep. it worked fine. Him loading up a few was no different than the cost of the fuel to run him out my rifle in the first place.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I know that the competition guys just load one at a time to avoid any length issues with the magazine, but for us real hunters, one has to consider it.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I've used the OCW or Optimal Charge Weight Load Development with Bergers and other brands. It saves ammo and works quite well. You must be a fairly accomplished shooter and be able to shoot strings without pulling shots or flinching or your results might be a little skewed. In other words, if you can't call your own shots use the Audet Ladder method. I can't explain to fully here but here's a link. http://optimalchargeweight.embarqspace.com/#/ocw-instructions/4529817134
I love Bergers.
Berger recommends tuning your load bassackwords. They recommend you tune your bullet depth first then your powder charge. It works. Just remember Bergers are more velocity specific when it comes to expansion.


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

longbow said:


> Berger recommends tuning your load bassackwords. They recommend you tune your bullet depth first then your powder charge. It works. Just remember Bergers are more velocity specific when it comes to expansion.


take it easy on that fantuckingfastic method Longbow. That's how I started out just using a minimum load. Mostly because I'd been scared s**tless by a couple people over the idea that I might get the bullet too close with my final load and destroy the gun while trying to find the best depth


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

The starting load should, as always, be a known, safe load out of a manual. You can use all three methods to tune your load from that starting point. And, as you adjust your charge or seating depth, be mindful of high pressure signs creeping up whether you're lengthening/shortening your OAL or adjusting your powder charge up or down.
I'm glad you corrected me. Sometimes I forget what's obvious to me is not so obvious to newbies.
When it comes to reloading it's a good thing we keep an eye on each other. Thanks.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I appreciate the input! I think my plan of attack will be to work with charge first, then seating depth from that point on. My sendero shoots extremely well with the 162 A man about .05 from the rifling with 61 grs of RL-22. I've heard great things about the 168 VLD! I'll return with results when I get the chance to load and shoot!


----------

